# A/F White Walls white



## Icequeen (Jan 13, 2013)

anyone have advice on fixing A/F white walls? Bought the new one but they crack every time!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The whitewalls are insulators. If a tire comes loose I just use a bit of superglue to fasten them back in place. Sorry, I have no experience with the repro product.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Like the man says, use a bit of superglue to re-attach the white insulators.. The new repo ones are very tight, and in order to make them fit, you must use a piece of sandpaper to enlarge the inner plastic insulator.Easy fix..By the way, welcome!!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

If you go to Portlines (A/F supplies) Doug has a tutorial on how to R/R these. Larry


----------



## Icequeen (Jan 13, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you, thats puts more light on the subject. I will give it a go. Thanks again.


----------

